# Adorama



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm sure you guys have used this retailer in the past, any positive or negatives? Probably going to pull the trigger on my first DSLR in the next few days.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

I use them fairly often and have no complaints. They seem to deliver fairly quick and in many cases beat amazon on prices.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Adorama, B&h, Abe's of Maine all seem to be the preferred retailers


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

My husband gets all his Nikon stuff from this place http://allenscamera.com/

He has also bought from B&H and Adorama but buys all his "big stuff" from Allen's. He must be very satisfied because he keeps buying from them. I think it is a smaller place and he talks directly on the phone to the owner I think.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

B&H has outstanding customer service and a 30 day return policy


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

I have purchased from Adorama and B&H and have been satisfied with both. Also have other photographer friends who swear by them.


----------



## HelenOster (Jul 29, 2012)

fwoodwader said:


> I'm sure you guys have used this retailer in the past, any positive or negatives? Probably going to pull the trigger on my first DSLR in the next few days.


If you do end up ordering from Adorama, and you need any after-sales support, please don't hesitate to email me directly: [email protected]

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Hello Helen. Welcome to the 2Coolfishing Photography forum.
Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Ok by me*

I've bought stuff from them for years. Cameras and Telescopes. Never a problem. B&H and Adorama are the two I use.

Griz


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good to see ya here Helen, welcome


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Adorama + B&H are both top notch retailers online. I actually ordered one used 900$ canon lens from Adorama.. had dust.. I called them and they sent printable label and refunded my money asap.. they gave option to clean or refund...


----------



## HelenOster (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome!


Wiredhernandez said:


> Adorama + B&H are both top notch retailers online. I actually ordered one used 900$ canon lens from Adorama.. had dust.. I called them and they sent printable label and refunded my money asap.. they gave option to clean or refund...


Very good to hear!!

BTW, in case anyone is concerned, I won't be dropping in at random uninvited; for those of you who don't know me from the standard photography forums, I'm NOT in sales! My role at Adorama is mainly to offer after-sales support regarding returns etc, general gear advice when requested, pricing info and assistance if a 'trade' isn't going as hoped.That sort of thing.

I'm always grateful if members bring to my attention anyone posting about concerns they may have, so I can do my best to help. Feel free to email me any time: [email protected]

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

RustyBrown said:


> Adorama, B&h, Abe's of Maine all seem to be the preferred retailers


...x2...Adorama and B&H are where I'll look first....and usually end up buying. They've been around awhile and customer service is great.....


----------



## henryp (Jul 30, 2012)

mkk said:


> B&H has outstanding customer service and a 30 day return policy


Thank you. Kind of you to say so.

Henry Posner
*B&H Photo-Video*


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Hello Henry. Welcome aboard.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Insane...the reps are like flies on ....

Take a look at photocamel.com to see what I mean.


----------

